# Thoughts on this pedigree?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You'd need to look closer at Percy and Winnie- Daniel and Walker sire and dam. 

Knowing 'pedigree basics' is not an easy thing to learn without knowing the actual dogs involved. Dk your age, but if you are interested in developing a deep understanding I'd suggest you study the dogs of now in real life, and hold tidbits in your head on the older ones and what you can see coming from them yourself. That would take a lot of dog shows but would be knowledge you can build on as time goes by.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Do you have a test breeding k9data link for this? If not, one of us can make you one. I think that will help you see the pedigree more clearly.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

This boy is from that pairing already so his K9Data page could be useful if you are looking for a COIs and such.





__





Pedigree: Laurelridge Chasin' B!Tches






www.k9data.com


----------



## phillypup (Apr 6, 2020)

Prism Goldens said:


> You'd need to look closer at Percy and Winnie- Daniel and Walker sire and dam.
> 
> Knowing 'pedigree basics' is not an easy thing to learn without knowing the actual dogs involved. Dk your age, but if you are interested in developing a deep understanding I'd suggest you study the dogs of now in real life, and hold tidbits in your head on the older ones and what you can see coming from them yourself. That would take a lot of dog shows but would be knowledge you can build on as time goes by.


Thank you, I am fairly young (just turned 30) so I'm interested in building up knowledge-- hopefully I will have a chance to go to shows soon, as the world opens up. Clarifying question: I would want to look more into Percy and Winnie because they appear recently in both the sire and dam's side, correct? Is this what you would call a "line breeding"?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It is a line breeding. Click on the sib link LJack gave you, then look @ the COI- largely on those two animals. They'll be the biggest influence on this litter you are interested in. 
So you are young enough to start banking more than paper knowledge, make notes if you can, and each dog that is interesting in real life, learn HIS pedigree (or hers of course). Try to see commonalities in what you like. Learning the siblings of today dogs will make it all so much easier as you go.. 
Winnie is line bred on Kazaam. 
Try to memorize who is who..


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

Prism Goldens said:


> You'd need to look closer at Percy and Winnie- Daniel and Walker sire and dam.
> 
> Knowing 'pedigree basics' is not an easy thing to learn without knowing the actual dogs involved. Dk your age, but if you are interested in developing a deep understanding I'd suggest you study the dogs of now in real life, and hold tidbits in your head on the older ones and what you can see coming from them yourself. That would take a lot of dog shows but would be knowledge you can build on as time goes by.


I just got my first Golden 2 years ago and recently have started to learn more about pedigree as well as learning K9data. It is an amazing resource. I have a puppy from Percy and I was amazed at all the offspring he has produced. My wife and daughter are very involved in Collies so when I was finally given a chance to get my own dog I wanted a Golden.. Now I wanting a second..


----------

